
Proving Existence of a Second Private Key That Decrypts an RSA-Encrypted Message - dredmorbius
https://badbytes.blogspot.com/2017/12/proving-existence-of-second-private-key.html
======
dredmorbius
I can't speak to the validity of this, but would like to see discussion.

Slight edits of title to fit within 80 bytes.

~~~
wolfi1
as the operation modulo is involved I would say that it's possible. but
factorization is still a prime concern (pun not intended)

------
java-man
what is the impact of this?

~~~
dredmorbius
That's the question.

Essentially, there appear to be at least two keys to RSA encrypted ciphertext.

If the 2nd is hard to find, that's not too concerning. If it's not, either
globally or for specific actor, or in specific cases, it greatly reduces
overall cipher strength.

